# Zoelie needs a new home.



## mspantherina

Facts About Zoelie:

1.) D.O.B. - September 9, 2008 (approx. 18 months old)
2.) Born in Münstermaifeld, Germany
3.) An alpha female
4.) Has a lot of heart
5.) Doesn't give up easily
6.) Went into heat in October 2009
7.) Not fixed and never bred
8.) Raised in a very social environment
9.) Very intelligent
10.) Understands the following commands: 
"Sit" "Stay" "Bleib" "Down" "All the way down (head between paws on floor)" "komm her/Come Here" "Get it" "Get your leash" "get your toy" "bring it here" "turn" "speak" "shake (will shake with either paw depending which you point at)" "go potty" "nein/no"
11.) Is current on shots and extremely healthy (not overweight)
12.) She has only been fed Organic food. *We are looking for someone who can AFFORD to continue feeding her in this manner.*
13.) Favorite treats: Raw, whole Organic Carrots - Organic Bananas - Organic Celery with lots of Peanut Butter - Organic Apples - Organic Lettuce (A head of lettuce is wonderful for both her and anyone watching.) - Newman's Own Organic Treats - Cooked Organic Potatoes - both raw and hard-boiled Organic eggs (with the shell) - Organic Nuts - Organic Peanut Butter
14.) Loves salt-water swimming pools or just simple wading pools

We raised her in Germany from November 2008 until April 2009. We moved to the U.S. and brought her with us. We operated a tobacco shop with 10-15 employees working in the building with us. She was not only loved by all of them, but the customers also grew very attached to her. We had to close our shop last month and we now work from home. She needs a family with children to play with. She needs to expel her energy running and playing in a big yard (which we unfortunately don't have.) She needs to be walked a couple of times a day. Unfortunately, in our current situation, we can not care for her properly. She is a very happy girl and we want her to stay that way. In order for her to have what she deserves, we have to give her up. We have spent quite a bit of money and time on Zoelie and we would like to know that she will be taken care of in the same manner that we have.

Please let us know if you are interested, have any questions or just some helpful advice.


----------



## momtoMax

I have a feeling that this post will be moved to the rescue forum on GRF. I think perhaps your expectations are a bit high here. I would so suggest that you look into local Golden Retriever Rescues. Reality check with that though - what your dog will positively get: A highly screened wonderful home with a family that adores her and takes care of her in the best manner possible. What your dog probably won't get: her super expensive feeding regimen - unless you are willing to pay for it!! I think you need to use a mental balance come to the right conclusion for you dog. You can THINK you know a family just by what they tell you and your impression of them for an hour but that's just not true. Your dog has the best chance at a happy, wonderful home by going through a rescue. To get a dog from a rescue you have to: fill out a lengthy application. If they think you are a possible match to their high standards (and each dog has different needs) then you get an interview in person. If you pass that, then you get to meet the dog. If you pass that, then they do a home visit. If you pass that - then you sign a contract stating all the things you promise to provide for the dog and if for any reason, you can't keep the dog, the dog goes back to the rescue. Then, likely, there will be further home check visits to make sure that you are truly keeping up your end of the bargain. Honestly, being super strict about the food part of placing your golden might be detrimental as you might not want to give that such a high importance.

Okay, second part. Your golden doesn't need kids. Your golden needs you. To say that your golden needs imaginary kids that don't exist to her is way off. Your golden loves her family ultimately just the way that they are. I know my Max would still really want me to be his pack even without my son. They love their humans so much that even if they have no kids, they are oblivious to the lack of them. 
There are people who have goldens and full time jobs and make it work for them. There are people who live in apartments without fenced yards with goldens and make it work for them. It's not impossible. Actually it's highly possible as long as you put in the extra walks and fetching sessions, etc. You seem super attached and very loving towards your dog. If that's true, with a bit of sacrifice and extra time put into exercising her- as long as you can afford her and you are not dealing with a no dogs policy where you live - I don't see anything about your situation that equals getting rid of your dog. Your dog is happy and will be happy as long as she is with you. You are not doing her a favor, IMO, by abandoning her. 

Now, I don't know your situation so maybe there are other forces at work here - what I am saying is don't get rid of a dog you love so much because you feel she needs a child to play with. Goldens love grownups just as much. I think it would be sad, seeing how much you love your dog, to send her away because for some misguided belief, you are feeling you are not enough for her. 

If you do rehome your dog, please do so through a rescue. It's the best possible outcome for her.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Contact Homewardbound Golden Retriever Rescue. If they cannot take her they can probably refer you to another Reputable Rescue. Sharlin on this forum is a good person to contact. Claire's Friend is another. I know you cannot PM as of yet, but I hope you can make contact. You CAN call HBGRR or email them directly.

http://www.homewardboundgoldens.org/

*Adoptions and Surrenders and Sanctuary Development
*Jody and Mike Jones
7495 Natomas Road
Elverta, CA 95626
Phone: 916-655-1410
Fax: 916-655-3410
[email protected]


----------



## mspantherina

*Does anyone in this forum, feed their dogs organic dog food?*

:no:We realize, that we would have been better off finding a home for her in Germany before we left. I called more than 15 people (both breeders and rescuers) in the last couple of days and wasn't happy with any of them. Four of them said they feed their dogs Kirkland brand dog food from Costco. No wonder there are so many overweight dogs in America... How about those with cancer, skin and joint problems? How can Americans justify feeding both their animals and themselves so poorly? We got off the plane in the U.S., and all we saw were overweight people everywhere. Everyone is so attached to their t.v. sets and microwave dinners here. It's a shame. I'm sorry "momtoMax", but Zoelie loves children and has way more energy than any adult that I've ever known....especially here in the U.S. Everyone tries to park as close as they can to stores - so they don't have to walk. How often do you walk your dog? 

When I asked three people I spoke with today how they planned to exercise Zoelie, they told me that they don't walk their dogs. They just let the dogs play with each other in the back yard. They said they would pair Zoelie up with one of their Golden Retrievers. Are you kidding me? These people want an awful lot of money for their puppies. That is how they run the show? Crap food and no exercise?

"She has only been fed Organic food. *We are looking for someone who can AFFORD to continue feeding her in this manner.*"

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I'm glad you will not let her go to someone who will "pair" her up with their Golden. I hope you have time to make the right decision for all of you, especially Zoelie. 

As for the food, it's a hot debate. I do feed my two super premium foods, but I have to be honest and say that my childhood dog (passed when she was 16) and the dog I adored for 17 years, ate dog food of much less quality. At least in the eyes of those who feed high premium foods. I have one GR that had a weight issue and one with allergies, so they get the food they need because I can afford it. Only let her go, if you need to let her go, when you are comfortable. 

I'm getting a little silly about the parking at grocery stores. I get sooo stiff after riding, but DH parks so far from the store entrances. I limp out of the car, but my the time I make it to the front door, I can dance!


----------



## momtoMax

Whoa. Thanks for the insults!! Since we Americans are all so lazy and unhealthy and have such low standards, I'm thinking you won't find anyone here who fits any of your midline standards.

Gee, I know I'm being rude, but how can you write things like that insulting my friends, my countrymen and then expect a smile and a thumbs up? 

I hope your dog finds a good home despite your negative attitude for the people and the country you are now living in. As for you, I'm thinking ignore option. Lord knows, if this theme continues in more of your posts, I'm only going to get more loud and more rude.


----------



## paula bedard

I don't take these comments as an insult as much as an observation. Yes, too many Americans are overweight and spend much too much time being inactive. When I visited Germany a few years back, one thing I never saw was an overweight person, so I'm sure you had a bit of culture shock when you stepped off the plane.

There are members here who feed their dogs a raw diet and swear by it. Others feed various brands of premium kibble and others swear by the cheaper brands...I think it's depends the owner and their dog. We fondly call it Food Politics here. 

You're lucky that you're in California...I think you have a better chance of finding a family that meets your criteria there.

Oh...& don't think that pairing two Goldens together won't give your girl the proper exercise she needs. Nothing can wear out my Ike better than a rousing play session with the Golden across the street or my son's rescue Pup...seen in my signature pic below.



mspantherina said:


> :no:We realize, that we would have been better off finding a home for her in Germany before we left. I called more than 15 people (both breeders and rescuers) in the last couple of days and wasn't happy with any of them. Four of them said they feed their dogs Kirkland brand dog food from Costco. No wonder there are so many overweight dogs in America... How about those with cancer, skin and joint problems? How can Americans justify feeding both their animals and themselves so poorly? We got off the plane in the U.S., and all we saw were overweight people everywhere. Everyone is so attached to their t.v. sets and microwave dinners here. It's a shame. I'm sorry "momtoMax", but Zoelie loves children and has way more energy than any adult that I've ever known....especially here in the U.S. Everyone tries to park as close as they can to stores - so they don't have to walk. How often do you walk your dog?
> 
> When I asked three people I spoke with today how they planned to exercise Zoelie, they told me that they don't walk their dogs. They just let the dogs play with each other in the back yard. They said they would pair Zoelie up with one of their Golden Retrievers. Are you kidding me? These people want an awful lot of money for their puppies. That is how they run the show? Crap food and no exercise?
> 
> "She has only been fed Organic food. *We are looking for someone who can AFFORD to continue feeding her in this manner.*"
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## goldensrbest

Tabacco, is not healthy.


----------



## Phillyfisher

So sorry that your situation forces you to rehome your beloved girl. I do think a rescue will be your best bet. You obviously want what is best for her, and I applaud you for that, you could have just dumped her at a shelter. You have every right to want her to go to a family that can afford to keep her and give her the exercise she needs. I think some here have been too harsh on you for your requirements, especially during a very difficult time for you.


----------



## paula bedard

goldensrbest said:


> Tabacco, is not healthy.


That was my first thought too, but didn't say anything. I didn't know that Tobacco Shops still existed. The only one I knew of near me closed down years ago. My FIL smoked a pipe and I loved the smell of his cherry blend wafting through the house. My husband would buy it and leave the bag open just to get the smell...he never lit a pipe.

It's kinda funny, we shun tobacco like it's the plague and fill up on chips, dip, and soda.


----------



## nixietink

I'm sorry you have to rehome your golden and you can't make it work. 

But, I'm sorry, but you might have to budge on the food issue. You might be passing up wonderful homes for your girl because they can't afford to feed her organic apples and carrots. There are a lot of good foods out there. What does her primary diet consist of now? Kibble?

And actually, you'd be surprised. Kirkland brand is not a HORRIBLE dog food. There are much worse out there, and truly, it depends on what your dog does well on.


----------



## momtoMax

I know that obesity is an issue here - And as a teacher, I see that as the next generation grows up - it will be much less of an issue. There are not very many overweight children in the school districts I work in. 

I took offense to the "oh how lazy you all are. and fat. and unhealthy. and eat such horrible food. how often do YOU walk your dog?" post. As it was directed to me, how could I not take it personally? You can say I'm being harsh and I admit, oh yes I am, but those comments and the "oh yuck disgusting" attitude I percieved was harsh too. 

I'm just going to say one more thing on this thread and then go away. My Max is almost 12 months old. He can/and a lot of the time is an absolute nut. This dog has energy to burn!! I live with my son and work fulltime AWAY from home. You can say, gee, my dog has so much energy it's amazing! Well, that I understand because I'm right along with you. The big difference here is I am not getting rid of my dog because of it. I walk him, play fetch constantly, roll around with him and tire him out. When the going gets tough, I get tougher. My dog also loves kids - most goldens do - but I don't plan on rehoming him when my son is more grown up than kid. Oh, and I feed him what I can afford to feed him. He is VERY loved and spoiled and happy to be with us as we are with him. 
I admit, I don't understand your situation, only what you post - and from those posts I still don't see any reason to send your dog away. My perception is very limited - you do what you think is right. I hope it all works out the best for your dog.


----------



## Loisiana

momtoMax said:


> I know that obesity is an issue here - And as a teacher, I see that as the next generation grows up - it will be much less of an issue. There are not very many overweight children in the school districts I work in.


Your district needs to be giving seminars on what they are doing then. I can assure you it is not like that everywhere.


----------



## nixietink

Loisiana said:


> Your district needs to be giving seminars on what they are doing then. I can assure you it is not like that everywhere.


So true- I see SO MUCH of it here. Oh, and I live in a VERY active community...one of the most bike friendly communities in the world. I mean- adults and children bike EVERYWHERE.

Sorry, not to hijack the thread...


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Sorry to hear you have to rehome your dog. 

You should consider having her spayed before placing her. You can never be 100% sure of a person's intentions no matter how well you screen them. I'm not sure what you mean by 'organic' are you supplementing with Honest Kitchen or fresh veggies to a raw diet? Personally, I would suggest looking for a family that understands the need for quality food regardless of it is raw, organic, or a good kibble. In the end, you want a happy, healthy home for your dog. While food plays a part, love plays a bigger one. That's what you should be looking for- a family that will accept your dog with open arms and commit to her for her life, something that you aren't capable of doing at this point.


----------



## Phillyfisher

They lost their business. Seems to me this and other reasons may be the reason for the rehoming. Yes the OP has high standards, let them come to the conclusion if and when they are too high. Show them the compassion you would expect if you had to rehome your pup. They do not need you criticizing their standards right now.


----------



## DNL2448

Phillyfisher said:


> Why are we so **** judgemental? The OP had to close their shop and now are working from home, and cannot give their girl the care they think is required for her. They came here seeking help, and get grilled for their high standards? Unbelievable. I am sure every one of us would set very high standards for our pups if we had to rehome them. Now I begin to see why people leave the forum.


Because in the OPs second post she tells us Americans how poor, fat and lazy we are! Ya, that's going to get some hackles up, it did mine.


----------



## Phillyfisher

DNL2448 said:


> Because in the OPs second post she tells us Americans how poor, fat and lazy we are! Ya, that's going to get some hackles up, it did mine.


Guess what. We are fat and lazy when it comes to living healthy. I know I can stand to lose 20 pounds and don't get enough exercise. I think there is somewhat of a cultural difference we are seeing in the OP's post, as I do believe Europeans tend to have more active lifestyles than Americans, but I have no factual basis for this. I re-read the posts and modified my response above. The other mirror thread to this does show the compassion I expect from this forum. Personally I don't think the OP meant to offend anyone with their 2nd post.


----------



## Willow52

mspantherina said:


> :no:We realize, that we would have been better off finding a home for her in Germany before we left. I called more than 15 people (both breeders and rescuers) in the last couple of days and wasn't happy with any of them. Four of them said they feed their dogs Kirkland brand dog food from Costco. No wonder there are so many overweight dogs in America... How about those with cancer, skin and joint problems? How can Americans justify feeding both their animals and themselves so poorly? We got off the plane in the U.S., and all we saw were overweight people everywhere. Everyone is so attached to their t.v. sets and microwave dinners here. It's a shame. I'm sorry "momtoMax", but Zoelie loves children and has way more energy than any adult that I've ever known....especially here in the U.S. Everyone tries to park as close as they can to stores - so they don't have to walk. How often do you walk your dog?


You're kidding, right?? YOU RUN A TOBACCO SHOP and you come on this forum and berate people here in the US about their health, exercise and food choices. Give me a break. I lived in Germany for 8 years, there are plenty overweight people, TVs and microwaves there. 

How often do I walk my dog? Not often, we live on acreage, we have a fenced yard and we play ball and he runs off leash in the fields. Do I feed him Organic? No, but I do feed a premium kibble (Innova). Would I be scratched off the list?


----------



## HiTideGoldens

To the OP, I live somewhat near you in north San Diego and may be able to help in the event you find a new home and need help with transporting Zoelie. Although I agree with an above post that you're more likely to find a family that meets your criteria in southern california, so that may not be necessary. I will send an email to families who I know who may be interested in an older golden who I think would meet your criteria and re-post if I receive any interest. I wish we could take her but we have our almost 5 month old and he's our focus right now.

Regarding your criteria, I understand wanting Zoelie to continue to be taken care of in the same manner that you are keeping her. If I were in your situation, I would also interview potential new owners. I do think you have the right to turn people down for almost any reason you want, but you need to also realize that re-homing Zoelie means giving her up. I apologize if this is reading too much into things, but it sounds to me like you aren't sure about this decision...maybe you should re-think it and see if there's any way you can keep her?


----------



## DNL2448

Phillyfisher said:


> Guess what. We are fat and lazy when it comes to living healthy. I know I can stand to lose 20 pounds and don't get enough exercise. I think there is somewhat of a cultural difference we are seeing in the OP's post, as I do believe Europeans tend to have more active lifestyles than Americans, but I have no factual basis for this. I re-read the posts and modified my response above. The other mirror thread to this does show the compassion I expect from this forum. Personally I don't think the OP meant to offend anyone with their 2nd post.


Perhaps, however I am not going to move to Germany and start out by saying "at least we didn't ******** well, perhaps we all know where I am going and I don't want to get booted off for going there. So we have a weight problem, we know it, Lord knows it is thrown in our face daily. However that is our cross to bare not the OPs.


----------



## JimS

Now I've seen everything. A German calling out Americans for eating unhealthy foods. Germany, the home of more than a thousand unique sausages and Bock beer. 

That said, I'd love to find a local supplier of Spiesequark or any other quark cheese. It makes the very best cheesecakes.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I think the weight comment was just not phrased right. I understand the concern, the OP wants her girl to be placed in an active family. It sounds like she knows Zoelie's energy level and knows that a family who puts their dogs outside to play (vs. walking/running with them) is not the family for this dog. I think it was definitely not said in the nicest way though.

I really wish my sister were looking to add another dog to their family. This would be a perfect match if she were.


----------



## paula bedard

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I really wish my sister were looking to add another dog to their family. This would be a perfect match if she were.


You never know....
wouldn't hurt to invite her visit the Forum to see this Thread...and what a nice girl Zoelie looks to be...and how well cared for.
Some of the best things that come into our lives are by happenstance. I got my Sam that way...


----------



## Muddypaws

mspantherina said:


> "She has only been fed Organic food. *We are looking for someone who can AFFORD to continue feeding her in this manner.*"
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions.


My sympathies that you need to give up your dog, I can't imagine how hard that decision is to make. And welcome to the GRF.

I truly believe you are going to have trouble finding a family that will be able to afford to feed your dog an organic diet. Our econmony is a mess and most families with young children are struggling to pay bills, cutting grocery costs is part of the package. Also, organic food is incredibly over priced in the USA. Even if you find a family that says they will continue her diet they may not be able too and switch her to a commercial or raw diet, you will never know for sure.

By all means, continue trying to find the perfect family but you may also want to consider her other needs. I don't have children but I do have two wonderful young Goldens that get plenty of exercise (not always walkies but swimming and running too). They have a large backyard so the "zoomies" really are fun to watch and we love to play "chuck-it". I have been switching them to Wellness + BARF (raw) diet and I add fresh veggies, potatoes and meat to fill them without calories. I cannot afford organic veggies though. I am home all day and we enjoy training, classes and now that the weather has improved walks in the park as well as the neighborhood.

I am NOT suggesting that I would take your dog - my two are perfect for me - I am trying to give you an idea that your dog doesn't "need" a family with children or necessarily an "organic" diet to be healthy and well exercised.

I wish you luck finding a home for Zoelie and best wishes to you and your DH during this tough time.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

paula bedard said:


> You never know....
> wouldn't hurt to invite her visit the Forum to see this Thread...and what a nice girl Zoelie looks to be...and how well cared for.
> Some of the best things that come into our lives are by happenstance. I got my Sam that way...


I just talked to her. She thinks my brother in law would kill her for even asking. But she does have a friend with two young kids who is also very active who lost her yellow lab about a year and a half ago very suddenly. She's calling her to see if she may be interested.


----------



## mylissyk

It would be great if your sisters friend is interested, unfortunately I don't think it will matter, I doubt this poster will be back.


----------



## Nicole74

Not all americans are lazy. My husband just raced in his second triathlon. I use to run 36 miles a week before I broke my neck. I have gained weight since then, because I'm not physically able to do anything but rest. By all means, even though I have gained 30 pounds, I am no way near being over weight.

Good luck finding a home for you dog. You will have a hard time finding a home with your expectations. As you are unable to afford the high quality diet, not many people can afford it even with a stable income.

I agree with another poster, you should have her spayed before you rehome her. You don't want your dog becoming a part of a "breeding program".

BTW, even though I'm disabled, I walk my dog 3 miles everyday and in extreme pain. I'm slow and it might take me almost two hours, but I do get her out there. It's not fair of you to come here and attack others for being over weight. How often do you walk your dog?


----------



## paula bedard

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I just talked to her. She thinks my brother in law would kill her for even asking. But she does have a friend with two young kids who is also very active who lost her yellow lab about a year and a half ago very suddenly. She's calling her to see if she may be interested.


Wouldn't it be nice. 

I hope the OP comes back. I didn't take any offense in her terminology. My hubby works for Germans. They are very matter of fact in their speech where we Americans tend to be a little more sensitive. It's just a cultural difference. I'm used to it, so thought nothing of her making observations the way in which she did.

If your sister's friend is interested, maybe a Mod or the Admin could contact the OP if she hasn't made an appearance back here....?


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Not all Americans are overweight, so that statement was a gross overgeneralization. Yes, I weigh more than I did when I graduated from college, but I am extremely active and in excellent shape. My dogs get walked at least once a day, but with Mila's bad hips, she can't do too much. Tia plays ball a lot. I think placing Zoeli with a rescue such as Homeward Bound would be the best alternative. I, too, am concerned that someone will take her and decide to make some $$$ by breeding her.


----------



## goldensrbest

That is true, i have lost people in my life, due to it, they just did not give it up, because of being addicted to it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

When the op mentioned "pairing" I thought about new owners breeding her. She is not spayed. I really need to pay more attention!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Sure, come to America, home of the fat and lazy and we will take your dog, feed it organic food and give her the care you obviously cannot provide. Geesh :doh::doh:

OK, I acknowledge there may be a culture or language problem here, but also a sense of entitlement I might add.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Maybe we can keep this about the dog...


----------



## paula bedard

I hope she comes back into the Thread, her light is on. 
We've gotten off on the wrong foot and I'm pretty sure she did not mean to be insulting.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

My sister's friend isn't ready for a new dog yet. I guess they are in the process of buying a house and she thinks it would be too much for the family all at once and for a the dog. Too bad, that would have been a good match.


----------



## mspantherina

I didn't mean any offense by what I wrote previously. It's true that we have high standards. They are no higher than this dog or any dog for that matter, deserves. If people are offended because I don't think their standards are good enough for Zoelie, I apologize. However, I don't intend to lower my standards to offload Zoelie. It is also true that I haven't disclosed the full nature of our change in lifestyle. But what I have written should suffice. We're looking for someone who can afford to take care of this exceptional dog in the manner that she is accustomed to. I didn't start this post so that we can debate your so-called food politics. If you want to feed your dog Kirkland brand dog food and leave it cooped up inside your house all day, that's fine. It is your choice. However, this is not good enough for Zoelie. I don't plan to go to your thread and debate this philosophy with you. We have no interest in converting people to our organic lifestyle. We just want what is best for Zoelie. In fact, I think any post introducing food politics or anything about tobacco or our former business are completely off topic and inappropriate.

Also, my husband and I are not opposed to Zoelie being bred. She is extremely healthy and has been well fed and exercised regularly. She would make an excellent mother. As she has no papers, you wouldn't make a fortune selling the puppies. This is the reason we want her to go to a home with children. We aren't trading commodities here. We want a family who will keep her - not sell her off.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

I'm really sorry because this is going to be extremely off topic, but it is REALLY upsetting me. People got scorched in the "eating cats and dogs" thread for making comments about Asians... but when someone openly calls Americans fat and lazy (whether they meant them as an insult or not) it's okay? Really? 

I'm overweight. Sorry if I'm not up to your standards... I'm almost 22, had a total hysterectomy when I was 20 and I've been fighting a losing battle with weight ever since. I take both dogs on two hour walks two to three times a day. I eat pretty healthy. I exercise. I'm in no way "lazy" ... my dogs are fed Pro Plan and got a clean bill of health last time they were at the vet. They are also kenneled at night for 8-9 hours at a time. 

I am sorry that you have to rehome your dog. That's never an easy choice, but when your third post on this forum is filled with stereotypes and insults... it hits a sour note with me.


----------



## my4goldens

mspantherina said:


> I didn't mean any offense by what I wrote previously. It's true that we have high standards. They are no higher than this dog or any dog for that matter, deserves. If people are offended because I don't think their standards are good enough for Zoelie, I apologize. However, I don't intend to lower my standards to offload Zoelie. It is also true that I haven't disclosed the full nature of our change in lifestyle. But what I have written should suffice. We're looking for someone who can afford to take care of this exceptional dog in the manner that she is accustomed to. I didn't start this post so that we can debate your so-called food politics. If you want to feed your dog Kirkland brand dog food and leave it cooped up inside your house all day, that's fine. It is your choice. However, this is not good enough for Zoelie. I don't plan to go to your thread and debate this philosophy with you. We have no interest in converting people to our organic lifestyle. We just want what is best for Zoelie. In fact, I think any post introducing food politics or anything about tobacco or our former business are completely off topic and inappropriate.
> 
> Also, my husband and I are not opposed to Zoelie being bred. She is extremely healthy and has been well fed and exercised regularly. She would make an excellent mother. As she has no papers, you wouldn't make a fortune selling the puppies. This is the reason we want her to go to a home with children. We aren't trading commodities here. We want a family who will keep her - not sell her off.


Oh, dear. I understand that you want the best for your dog, but maybe you should be opposed to Zoelle being bred? I am sure she is a delightful dog, and hopefully you can find a good home for her, but that isn't a basis for her having puppies. There are many many other factors which should be considered. Far too many for me to go into here. I sincerely hope you find a wonderful home for your dog. And please, have her spayed first. There are too many of our wonderful goldens in rescue waiting to find homes like your Zoelle.


----------



## Nicole74

mspantherina said:


> I didn't mean any offense by what I wrote previously. It's true that we have high standards. They are no higher than this dog or any dog for that matter, deserves. If people are offended because I don't think their standards are good enough for Zoelie, I apologize. However, I don't intend to lower my standards to offload Zoelie. It is also true that I haven't disclosed the full nature of our change in lifestyle. But what I have written should suffice. We're looking for someone who can afford to take care of this exceptional dog in the manner that she is accustomed to. I didn't start this post so that we can debate your so-called food politics. If you want to feed your dog Kirkland brand dog food and leave it cooped up inside your house all day, that's fine. It is your choice. However, this is not good enough for Zoelie. I don't plan to go to your thread and debate this philosophy with you. We have no interest in converting people to our organic lifestyle. We just want what is best for Zoelie. In fact, I think any post introducing food politics or anything about tobacco or our former business are completely off topic and inappropriate.
> 
> Also, my husband and I are not opposed to Zoelie being bred. She is extremely healthy and has been well fed and exercised regularly. She would make an excellent mother. As she has no papers, you wouldn't make a fortune selling the puppies. This is the reason we want her to go to a home with children. We aren't trading commodities here. We want a family who will keep her - not sell her off.


I personally think you are asking for trouble when you let her go without spaying her. Someone could take advantage of it and use her for breeding, like a byb or puppy mill. That would be awful.

I personally think she should NEVER be bred. There are sooooo many unwanted puppies, including Golden Retrievers. There is so much that needs to go into breeding, including ALL of the clearances with the hips, eyes, elbows, ect. Breeding a dog is geared to try and better the breed, not to mass produce puppies for a profit. She is also not registered with AKC, so I'm assuming she would never have her hips xrayed and so fourth. I've shown plenty of dogs and I grew up with parents as top quality breeders.

I'm sorry you have to let your girl go. I would feel awful if I had to give up my girl too. She is a very big part of our family and she is with us always. I'm sure you will find the right home for her.


----------



## Kelmel

I find it odd that the OP finds it appropriate to up root her golden and take her away from the family she has known and loved, but belittles the people willing to take her based on their kibble. In the end, I hope no one meets their high criteria so the puppy can stay home and the owners find another solution for high energy and whatever else is causing the rehoming. In the end, I would vote for love and affection over the quality of food. Under no circumstances, would I want to have her go to someone who could/would not take care of her for the rest of her life. That would just haunt me to no end.


----------



## Maggies mom

I also believe its asking for trouble that this dog isnt spayed and the op doesnt care if this is bred. Like others have said, there are plenty of goldens out there looking for a homes. Just because the dog is "high" energy doesnt mean it belongs in a home with children, there are plenty of homes out there that could meet this dogs needs without children. I think the op should contact a rescue and let them find her a home, at least they screen the people and would get this girl spayed.


----------



## BeauShel

I am sorry you are having to rehome your golden but before you give her up, I would beg you to get her spayed before rehoming her. You can never truly know the person you are rehoming her with and they may say they wont spay her and then turn around and use her as a breeding machine. Dont think it wont happen because I have seen it happen before. And it was with someone they knew for years. Maybe in Germany there are not a problem with over population of dogs but in this country there is. Just because a dog is sweet and healthy(and most all goldens are) does not mean they are healthy enough to breed. 

I know you want someone to be able to feed Zoelie an organic raw diet but not everyone will be able do that with the cost of living the way it is right now. Would you consider a dog food that is all natural Natural Balance, Natures Variety, California Natural, Evo. There are several good foods out there besides Kirkland that you dont like. 
Many goldens live happy full lives in an apartment going for walks,parks and without kids everyday. They are most happy as long as they are with their family. Mine swim in the pool, go for walks and run in the yard playing ball and chasing each other all day. 
A rescue will make sure the dog goes to a great home that is right for the particular dog. And most rescues will have the dogs fostered in a home being loved and spoiled until the right home comes along.


----------



## Dreammom

Whoa, and Yikes...

First of all I hope you can either find a way to keep Zoelie, or a great home for her.

I am the mother of 3 children (and one recently adopted young man)...and multiple dogs. Let me tell you this, children are not going to play with the dog, or help her burn off energy - at least not consistently. It is always the promise of the kids, ooohhh we will play with the dog, we will walk the dog, can we get it.. blah blah blah. The parents always end up doing it all!

My three dogs are very happy playing in their large fenced yard - we don't walk them daily, they run and rough house all day long. Yes when the weather is nice here we do go for walks around the lake sometimes daily, sometimes not. My dogs are fed a high quality dehydrated raw kibble, and some raw food. They also get pizza and other people food occasionally (horrors). 

I understand why you have such high expectations...but I feel they are a bit unrealistic.

I really do wish you luck...but in my heart hope you can keep her.

blessings,

Julie


----------



## nixietink

mspantherina said:


> Also, my husband and I are not opposed to Zoelie being bred. She is extremely healthy and has been well fed and exercised regularly. She would make an excellent mother. As she has no papers, you wouldn't make a fortune selling the puppies. This is the reason we want her to go to a home with children. We aren't trading commodities here. We want a family who will keep her - not sell her off.


I brought up food in a genuine interest to want to know what you do feed Zoelie? If not kibble, then what? Not to get into a food debate, but out of curiosity, especially for those that might be reading this and might be interested in adopting her. 

I pray that you spay Zoelie and do not give her away before doing so. Breeding is a TON of work and it is not about the money. Being a healthy dog is not good enough...she needs full clearances at the very, very least.

I really hope you find her a loving home.


----------



## momtoMax

mspantherina said:


> I didn't mean any offense by what I wrote previously. It's true that we have high standards. They are no higher than this dog or any dog for that matter, deserves. If people are offended because I don't think their standards are good enough for Zoelie, I apologize. However, I don't intend to lower my standards to offload Zoelie. It is also true that I haven't disclosed the full nature of our change in lifestyle. But what I have written should suffice. We're looking for someone who can afford to take care of this exceptional dog in the manner that she is accustomed to. I didn't start this post so that we can debate your so-called food politics. If you want to feed your dog Kirkland brand dog food and leave it cooped up inside your house all day, that's fine. It is your choice. However, this is not good enough for Zoelie. I don't plan to go to your thread and debate this philosophy with you. We have no interest in converting people to our organic lifestyle. We just want what is best for Zoelie. In fact, I think any post introducing food politics or anything about tobacco or our former business are completely off topic and inappropriate.
> 
> Also, my husband and I are not opposed to Zoelie being bred. She is extremely healthy and has been well fed and exercised regularly. She would make an excellent mother. As she has no papers, you wouldn't make a fortune selling the puppies. This is the reason we want her to go to a home with children. We aren't trading commodities here. We want a family who will keep her - not sell her off.


Okay...I was really going to not say anything and I've been good until now. However, gotta say. So you don't feel your comments about fat lazy unhealthy Americans off topic and inappropriate? I mean, really? This isn't a cultural difference, this is someone looking down their nose at others. And to suggest that somehow, I am being neglectful by "cooping up my dog all day long" although all dogs deserve better burned my little red wagon into saying - you know, I love my dogs. I love them SO much. But they are DOGS, not people. Max isn't pining for steak and potatoes when I feed him his kibble. He's thinking, yum yum food! Oh it's food! Look food! I love food! Look, mom, you found food!! MMMM. And those dogs aren't feeling unloved and neglected when I'm at work. They sleep all day on my comfy couch and snack on their food and play with their toys. They are happy when we get home but I'm always rousing them from naps when I get home. Yeah, those poor suffering neglected doggies. Gotta feel real bad for them. :uhoh:

Your message seems to be that you are a top notch owner and better than us American dog owners but here you are, getting rid of your dog while the people you went off topic and inappropriately insulted are supposed to help you because you can't meet your responsibilities? And you refuse to listen to the very insightful advice of so many here especially re: spaying as well as other things. Here's a thought that I think would work best for everyone involved: Could you send your dog back to Germany with someone you know who shares your philosophies? Also, Germans aren't lazy and fat and they actually walk to stores so you know that she will actually be exercised. They also don't feed their dogs slop or coop their dogs in their houses all day so you know she won't be abused or horrified. 

An FYI, you've come to a forum of people who love their dogs so much that they take time out of their day to find a place like this to share that love. Smart move on your part, as you want to find a good family for your dog - as there are so many people here any dog would be super lucky enough to have a home with. The dumb move was to go off topic and say rude and negative things about those very people and then say, oh, how awful for you Americans to go off topic like this! Well, what's good for the goose is good for the gander or in other words, you did it first, so why not follow.


----------



## ggd

This seams like a troll at work, maybe or maybe not but it kind of sounds like it.

“Cliff notes: (all sure to get a reaction here)
You all are fat and lazy.
You miss treat your dogs as you do not feed the correct food per my standards. 
I am giving my dog away and my dog would make a good mother but she doesn’t have papers. “

If this is for real what is the reason for re-homing the pup? That would be the first thing I would start with. 

If this is real I wish the pup the best as I would any dog in this situation. I can understand if you must give up your pup you want the best for them but this does not seam like a good way of finding the best home.


----------



## Willow52

FWIW, I don't think the OP is a German rather an American that lived in Germany now residing back in the US. 

This thread is getting _way_ too ridiculous. I agree with *ggd*. This story just isn't adding up...

-The OP now works from home but can't find time to care for their dog
-Only feeds Organic Food and will only give her to a person willing to continue, premium food isn't good enough
-Not spayed; not registered and no clearances but would have no problem with her being bred "because she'd make an excellent mother"
-Can "afford" Organic but needs to give up their dog so she gets the attention she needs - how about researching doggie daycare or a dog walker?
-New family needs to have children for her to play with. What *momtomax *says...kids aren't going to play with the dog all that much. When they are home and little, a golden is too big & energetic, if the kids are older, they're either at school or playing with friends. 
-No family that pairs her with another golden for exercise. When Hank's brother comes to play all the running, wrestling & playing is more exercise than a walk or two with me would be.

So OP, why are you really here?


----------



## Florabora22

ggd said:


> This seams like a troll at work, maybe or maybe not but it kind of sounds like it.
> 
> “Cliff notes: (all sure to get a reaction here)
> You all are fat and lazy.
> You miss treat your dogs as you do not feed the correct food per my standards.
> I am giving my dog away and my dog would make a good mother but she doesn’t have papers. “
> 
> If this is for real what is the reason for re-homing the pup? That would be the first thing I would start with.
> 
> If this is real I wish the pup the best as I would any dog in this situation. I can understand if you must give up your pup you want the best for them but this does not seam like a good way of finding the best home.


Yeah, I thought that as well. There are so many inflammatory remarks coming from this poster; it's hard to believe that they're not doing it to stir up the pot.

Although I will agree that overall, the United States is way too fat (especially children, that's just heartbreaking), but you really can't judge someone just from their appearance, as there could be other factors in play.


----------



## Ranger

I haven't read the whole thread but one thing really jumps out at me. Seems the OP is trying to ensure everyone knows what a GREAT dog owner she is compared to the rest of us who feed kibble *gasp* and may not have the luxury of being with our dogs all day, even though she's giving her dog away. Sounds like she's trying to lie to herself. Note to OP: YOU ARE GIVING YOUR DOG AWAY. That does NOT make you some fantastic, out of this world dog owner no matter what you feed your dog.

There are very few situations that warrant finding your dog a new home. And if you're such a great dog owner - you'd be doing what you could to keep your dog and make things work. Dogs don't sit around all day thinking about what's missing in their life. I'm sure your dog isn't saying "gee, i wish i had kids to play with" and moping around. 

Regarding your holier-than-thou attitude towards the people on this board about feeding kibble and not being as good a dog owner as you: The quality that MAKES a great dog owner is COMMITMENT. 

Commitment to do what you have to so your dog has a safe, stable, loved life and so you DON'T have to give up your dog. If that means working a crappy job so you can afford to feed your dog to the best of your ability, waking up an hour early to take your dog for a walk or drop him off at daycare, going outside in the pouring rain when you'd rather be watching tv. You think you're a better dog owner than most people on this board? Think again. The people here would do anything to KEEP their dogs and make things work.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I believe you can easily find the OP by doing a Google Search. If she needs to rehome her Golden, my focus would only be on the rehoming. 

Keep her safe, please...


----------



## Solas Goldens

My only addition is everyone is entitled to their own observations/opinions.I'm also glad that you have such high expectations for the family that will take taking your dog. However I hope you can find a balance between your expectations/observations so that your precious Zoelie will actually find a home.The most important expectation in my mind is that the home should be one that she will never have to leave.


----------



## mspantherina

Surely there is someone on this forum who feeds their dog(s) organic dog food. 

Zoelie gets a variety of organic food. 

The following organic brands are what we have fed or are currently feeding her:
1.) Karma
2.) Castor & Pollux Organix 
3.) Natural Balance Organic 
4.) Humane Choice Organic 
5.) Newman's Own Organics
6.) Blue Organics
7.) Nature Organics
8.) Verve Dehydrated Raw Dog Food
9.) PetGuard Organics
10.) Taste of the Wild Wetlands
11.) Natural Planet Organics

She likes them all. She is not a picky girl. I know someone on this forum feeds their dog(s) one of these brands. Please contact us if you do and are interested in adopting Zoelie. I called some more people both yesterday and today. No luck. We are patient. We will find the right home for her.

We are not trolls either. Trolls belong in fairy tale forums.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I think some may...



mspantherina said:


> Surely there is someone on this forum who feeds their dogs organic dog food.
> 
> Zoelie gets a variety of organic food.
> 
> The following organic brands are what we have fed or are currently feeding her:
> 1.) Karma
> 2.) Castor & Pollux Organix
> 3.) Natural Balance Organic
> 4.) Humane Choice Organic
> 5.) Newman's Own Organics
> 6.) Blue Organics
> 7.) Nature Organics
> 8.) Verve Dehydrated Raw Dog Food
> 9.) PetGuard Organics
> 10.) Taste of the Wild Wetlands
> 11.) Natural Planet Organics
> 
> She likes them all. She is not a picky girl. I know someone on this forum feeds their dog(s) one of these brands. Please contact us if you do. I called some more people both yesterday and today. No luck. We are patient.
> 
> We are not trolls either. Trolls belong in Fairy Tale forums.


I just had to throw away a whole package of Verve (out of date). I stopped using TOTW because they would not guarantee me what they preserve their fish formulas with.


----------



## mspantherina

Ranger said:


> I haven't read the whole thread but one thing really jumps out at me. Seems the OP is trying to ensure everyone knows what a GREAT dog owner she is compared to the rest of us who feed kibble *gasp* and may not have the luxury of being with our dogs all day, even though she's giving her dog away. Sounds like she's trying to lie to herself. Note to OP: YOU ARE GIVING YOUR DOG AWAY. That does NOT make you some fantastic, out of this world dog owner no matter what you feed your dog.
> 
> There are very few situations that warrant finding your dog a new home. And if you're such a great dog owner - you'd be doing what you could to keep your dog and make things work. Dogs don't sit around all day thinking about what's missing in their life. I'm sure your dog isn't saying "gee, i wish i had kids to play with" and moping around.
> 
> Regarding your holier-than-thou attitude towards the people on this board about feeding kibble and not being as good a dog owner as you: The quality that MAKES a great dog owner is COMMITMENT.
> 
> Commitment to do what you have to so your dog has a safe, stable, loved life and so you DON'T have to give up your dog. If that means working a crappy job so you can afford to feed your dog to the best of your ability, waking up an hour early to take your dog for a walk or drop him off at daycare, going outside in the pouring rain when you'd rather be watching tv. You think you're a better dog owner than most people on this board? Think again. The people here would do anything to KEEP their dogs and make things work.


Dear sir, you do not know what the situation is. She needs a new home A.S.A.P. We want her life to be a good one. There are lots of losers in this country and we don't want to downgrade her lifestyle by letting her go to someone who just collects unemployment and stuffs their face full of candy bars all day. I do not mean to say that everyone in this country is like that. We just want to protect her. We are aiming high in hopes to find a reasonable place for her to live for the rest of her life.

We have only left her in a day care once in her life. We were extremely uncomfortable with that. She is precious to us....like a child. We can't make this work for Zoelie unless we are ALL comfortable with where she goes....meaning her too. Unfortunately, we have to find her a new home. It is none of anybody's business why. Please try to focus on helping us re-home her....not on the petty stuff. I'm sorry if anyone here thinks they are perfect or that I think I myself am. That stuff is petty. I am not perfect....nobody is. That is not why we are here posting in this forum.


----------



## mspantherina

Kelmel said:


> I find it odd that the OP finds it appropriate to up root her golden and take her away from the family she has known and loved, but belittles the people willing to take her based on their kibble. In the end, I hope no one meets their high criteria so the puppy can stay home and the owners find another solution for high energy and whatever else is causing the rehoming. In the end, I would vote for love and affection over the quality of food. Under no circumstances, would I want to have her go to someone who could/would not take care of her for the rest of her life. That would just haunt me to no end.


Give me a break and read what I have been posting. We can NOT keep Zoelie. I think I have made this clear and I don't feel like crying anymore over this. This is an emotional thing....we are not numb. Don't you people understand? We don't want her to go to someone who can't or won't take care of her either....it would also haunt us to no end.


----------



## mspantherina

momtoMax said:


> Okay...I was really going to not say anything and I've been good until now. However, gotta say. So you don't feel your comments about fat lazy unhealthy Americans off topic and inappropriate? I mean, really? This isn't a cultural difference, this is someone looking down their nose at others. And to suggest that somehow, I am being neglectful by "cooping up my dog all day long" although all dogs deserve better burned my little red wagon into saying - you know, I love my dogs. I love them SO much. But they are DOGS, not people. Max isn't pining for steak and potatoes when I feed him his kibble. He's thinking, yum yum food! Oh it's food! Look food! I love food! Look, mom, you found food!! MMMM. And those dogs aren't feeling unloved and neglected when I'm at work. They sleep all day on my comfy couch and snack on their food and play with their toys. They are happy when we get home but I'm always rousing them from naps when I get home. Yeah, those poor suffering neglected doggies. Gotta feel real bad for them. :uhoh:
> 
> Your message seems to be that you are a top notch owner and better than us American dog owners but here you are, getting rid of your dog while the people you went off topic and inappropriately insulted are supposed to help you because you can't meet your responsibilities? And you refuse to listen to the very insightful advice of so many here especially re: spaying as well as other things. Here's a thought that I think would work best for everyone involved: Could you send your dog back to Germany with someone you know who shares your philosophies? Also, Germans aren't lazy and fat and they actually walk to stores so you know that she will actually be exercised. They also don't feed their dogs slop or coop their dogs in their houses all day so you know she won't be abused or horrified.


Zoelie will not be going with you - so you can excuse yourself from this thread. You are not helping. We need help. 

If I may clarify what I have posted so far....
-I do not mean to make an absolute of anything that I post here regarding overweight Americans. Obviously, not everyone in America is overweight and stuffing fast food, Cheetos, candy bars, etc. down their throats. I am sorry to offend those of you who do, but we are looking for some specific things in Zoelie's new owner(s). If someone jogs every day, they would be great for her. If they eat and feed their family healthy food, they would be great for her. If they took their family and animals to the doctor's or vet's office regularly, they would be great for her. We want the owner to have enough money to care for her if something terrible were to happen....(ie. broken leg or dog attack.) Which we hope never happens. An owner with enough money to feed her well so that she never has any unnecessary discomfort due to the side effects of a not-so-good brand/type of dog food.

We just want the best for her and we are trying to weed out those who don't live up to Zoelie's standard of living. She enjoys a walk both in the morning and around sunset. She would probably be ok with just one walk per day, but I want to make sure that it will happen for her. She also likes to stick her head out the car window (what dog doesn't). If that is something she can do every now and again - she would appreciate it. She likes to fetch her leash at random times when she feels the need for either attention or a sporadic walk around the block. She has so much heart. She is the best dog that we've ever owned and this is terribly hard for us. Please try and understand that she needs a great home. Good just isn't enough. 

I also did not mean to imply that she should be a breeding machine. She would produce wonderful puppies and has a German lineage. She has paperwork in Germany... we just don't have that with us. We are not giving it to anyone because we do not want her to become a breeding machine. Do you get it now? 

Please, if there are any more questions about Zoelie, let us know.


----------



## AlanK

Quote from....mspantherina
"There are lots of losers in this country and we don't want to downgrade her lifestyle by letting her go to someone who just collects unemployment and stuffs their face full of candy bars all day."

Nothing personal but just go back to wherever all the winners are my friend.


----------



## mspantherina

*Why is everyone so sensitive to this?*



AlanK said:


> Quote from....mspantherina
> "There are lots of losers in this country and we don't want to downgrade her lifestyle by letting her go to someone who just collects unemployment and stuffs their face full of candy bars all day."
> 
> Nothing personal but just go back to wherever all the winners are my friend.


You must fit the description - so you're out too. Please only reply to this post, if you understand what we are looking for.


----------



## AlanK

mspantherina said:


> You obviously fit the description - so you're out too. Please only reply to this post, if you understand what we are looking for.


Thank you very much.... he is a pampered "lean mean country dog" no apartment dweller... and will take no crap from some city slicker. So the Tuff dog say's you can *KISS HIS 3 Legged ASS*


----------



## fostermom

I think that maybe another forum would be a good place for you to look for a home for your girl. You seem to feel the need to insult the folks here, and that's just not cool.

And by the way, I meet all of your "requirements" except my son is 21. But I have my own three wonderful dogs who I would never dream of rehoming. Of course, if I needed to, I sure as heck wouldn't alienate an entire population by making gross generalizations.


----------



## mist

CarolinaCasey said:


> Sorry to hear you have to rehome your dog.
> 
> You should consider having her spayed before placing her. You can never be 100% sure of a person's intentions no matter how well you screen them. I'm not sure what you mean by 'organic' are you supplementing with Honest Kitchen or fresh veggies to a raw diet? Personally, I would suggest looking for a family that understands the need for quality food regardless of it is raw, organic, or a good kibble. In the end, you want a happy, healthy home for your dog. While food plays a part, love plays a bigger one. That's what you should be looking for- a family that will accept your dog with open arms and commit to her for her life, something that you aren't capable of doing at this point.





my4goldens said:


> Oh, dear. I understand that you want the best for your dog, but maybe you should be opposed to Zoelle being bred? I am sure she is a delightful dog, and hopefully you can find a good home for her, but that isn't a basis for her having puppies. There are many many other factors which should be considered. Far too many for me to go into here. I sincerely hope you find a wonderful home for your dog. And please, have her spayed first. There are too many of our wonderful goldens in rescue waiting to find homes like your Zoelle.


i whole heartily agree the above pots, please recons=cider spaying her before rehoming her, many people can lie very well about the care they will offer your girl only to either sell her on to a puppy farm or actually be part of a puppy farm themselves


----------



## ggd

Just a suggestion is to try and find a local Golden rescue and talk to them. Tell them you do not want to turn her over to them but would like their help in finding her a new home and you would be glad to make a donation to their rescue for their help. I am not sure if they would even work like this with you and you might would have to make some concessions to the rescue as far as meeting their requirements for a new home but it sounds like your requirements are above a rescue. A rescue will have a web site and their chances of finding a home you approve of will be greater. The chances are not that good they will do it your way but it's worth a try anyway.
It sounds like you are looking for the best home for her you can find for her. I wish you good luck.

PS: You will I'm sure need to meet their requirements such as having her fixed before they help you. Like I said the chances are slim but you can alway try.


----------



## SayWha??

A friend of mine sent me this link as we have some GRs that we take excellent care of. They get super premium (why isn't the name premium just good enough??) dog food, they get plenty fo exercise around our huge yard, taken on walks, and lead a very social life.

I can say right now I have no interest in the dog because of one simple reason. The current owner! Here you have someone who is making generalizations about Americans in that we all feed our dogs Costco food, that we are all fat, that we all eat microwave dinners, that we all sit on our asses collecting unemployment, eating candy bars and watching TV all day. *** is wrong with you? Are you seriously saying there are no fat Germans? My first trip to Germany consisted of me exiting the train at 7AM to find a fat man eating what looked like a 10 egg omelet and drinking a liter of beer. Do I instantly think that all Germans are old, fat, alcoholics that have clogged arteries? As a young man I thought "I'm in heaven" but now I don't see how I'd ever survive eating/drinking like that! So we're the unhealthy ones?

Here's some statistics:
There is a higher rate of alcohol abuse in Germany than in the US - http://www.wrongdiagnosis.com/a/alcohol_abuse/stats-country.htm
A larger percentage of Central Europeans smoke than Americans - 
http://www.gallup.com/poll/28432/smoking-rates-around-world-how-americans-compare.aspx

Oh ya, Germans are sooooooooooo healthy. Are there more obese people in America? Quite possibly yes. While CA has a much lower rate than many states there are still a decent chunk but let's be fair and admit that there are quite a few chubby Germans as well. 

Oh, just for the record I'm not overweight, a drinker, or a smoker but to generalize all Americans because of what you see in the airport is akin to us generalizing that all Germans are horrible dog abandoners because of seeing your situation. Personally I'd rather be a little chunky as atleast I could work on it. You are abandoning your dog, a part of your family, and frankly your holier than thou attitude isn't helping your situation as I don't know anyone who would want to take your dog given the likely possibility of having someone as annoying as you want to drop by for a visit now and then. 

Now you go ahead and say that I'm not on the list but know that because of you and your "opinion" an excellent owner wouldn't want to come anywhere near your dog. Once again, you're doing your job a great service dog abandoner  Perhaps your kids will return the favor when you're older. Ok, that was down right mean but admittedly well deserved...


----------



## Karen2

I'm really sad you have to re-home Zoelie.
I know you have high standards for her, and want the best for her.

I'm Sierra's second human, she was returned to her breeder at 2 years old for reasons of divorce or something. I love her dearly, so It's got to be hard top re-home your baby.
We have no children,but, Sierra gets walked at least once a day 40 minutes or more.
She has the house to herself and sleeps most of the day while we are gone.

The people on this forum are very loving with their Goldens, please respect everyone ideas, I try not to judge anyone as I'm a dog owner newbie compared to most on this site, and they have a wealth of knowledge I need to tap from time to time.

Best of luck with your search for the best human for Zoelie.
Karen


----------



## mist

can we please keep this thread on topic? it is more important that Zoelie finds a good forever home


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Have you contacted HBGRR or Claire's Friend? If not, please do so. Maybe Claire's Friend knows someone looking for a Golden that will fit all of your requirements. In between what many find as insults, I think you are looking for the best new home for your dog. If you choose not to contact HBGRR or Claire's Friend (you may be able to PM her now) then I can offer you no more assistance. 

I would never begrudge an animal because of the words spoken by the owner.

Please note: I'm English, Irish, German and Scottish, but I'm American.

Heck, I'll contact Claire's Friend and ask her to read this thread if she hasn't already.


----------



## momtoMax

AlanK said:


> Thank you very much.... he is a pampered "lean mean country dog" no apartment dweller... and will take no crap from some city slicker. So the Tuff dog say's you can *KISS HIS 3 Legged ASS*


 
lol!!!! I was in shock when I read her snarky comment to you - your come back was phenomenal. Go you and Tuff!!


editting to add SayWha...now that you are here I hope you post pictures of your dogs and join in on forum discussions!


----------



## goldensrbest

It is in the owners hands on what she does to her dog, that she say's, she loves, i sure hope her interest is really for the good of her dog.


----------



## grcharlie

Have you tried to contact the Golden Retriever rescue in La Canada? It is in the (818) area code. 

I don't know if you lived in Palm Springs before? Summer is very hot. I know that I like to stay in doors in an A/C house. I know that if I lived in Palm Springs you could not drag me out of the house in the summer....let alone my dogs.......only if I had a pool. Just wait until June...LOL. Maybe youll see why some of us stay in doors.......it not lazyness.......it is cooling off. Welcome to California!

Desiree


----------



## mylissyk

I feed Natural Balance, and I know there are a large number of members on this board who feed foods in that list. I think what throws everyone off is the "organic" title. These are what we call premium foods, but we don't usually refer to them as organic.



mspantherina said:


> Surely there is someone on this forum who feeds their dog(s) organic dog food.
> 
> Zoelie gets a variety of organic food.
> 
> The following organic brands are what we have fed or are currently feeding her:
> 1.) Karma
> 2.) Castor & Pollux Organix
> 3.) Natural Balance Organic
> 4.) Humane Choice Organic
> 5.) Newman's Own Organics
> 6.) Blue Organics
> 7.) Nature Organics
> 8.) Verve Dehydrated Raw Dog Food
> 9.) PetGuard Organics
> 10.) Taste of the Wild Wetlands
> 11.) Natural Planet Organics
> 
> She likes them all. She is not a picky girl. I know someone on this forum feeds their dog(s) one of these brands. Please contact us if you do and are interested in adopting Zoelie. I called some more people both yesterday and today. No luck. We are patient. We will find the right home for her.
> 
> We are not trolls either. Trolls belong in fairy tale forums.


----------



## AmberSunrise

mspantherina said:


> I also did not mean to imply that she should be a breeding machine. She would produce wonderful puppies and has a German lineage. She has paperwork in Germany... we just don't have that with us. We are not giving it to anyone because we do not want her to become a breeding machine. Do you get it now?
> 
> Please, if there are any more questions about Zoelie, let us know.


I am very sorry you need to rehome Zoelie, but personally think you may want to rethink the papers .. many among us work, train and show our goldens and their papers and lineage are important. For instance, a golden without a strong hip background might not be considered for a field or agility home. The papers/lineage would help and to prevent Zoelie from becoming a 'breeding machine' you could make a contract that the papers would follow proof of spaying, or spay her before placing her. And if you worked with a rescue organization, the papers may also help them in placing her.

It does sound like you love her and want the very best for her, and are in an unfortunate position. 

I cannot offer your Zoelie a home since I already have 3 beautiful goldens, but wish you the very best in finding a home for her.


----------



## jwemt81

mspantherina said:


> There are lots of losers in this country and we don't want to downgrade her lifestyle by letting her go to someone who just collects unemployment and stuffs their face full of candy bars all day.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ARE YOU FREAKING SERIOUS?!?!?!?!? This thread is absolutely beyond disgusting and the OP is WAY out of line with these statements. Shame on you for coming to our forum and insulting and degrading hard working Americans. Do you even know what our economy has been like for the past several years??? Do you ever read or watch the news??? I don't know about anyone else, but I think that this thread should be closed before even more disgusting keyboard diarrhea comes out of the OP's fingers.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Sorry I can't comment more, but I need to go stuff my face with candy bars for dinner. And tomorrow I'll go pick up my unemployment check. Gee, why did I even bother working for the same employer for the past 23 years, when I could be collecting unemployment??? If I made comments about the citizens of another country akin to what the OP has made, I would be banned from this forum for life.


----------



## mylissyk

mspantherina said:


> Zoelie will not be going with you - so you can excuse yourself from this thread. You are not helping. We need help.
> 
> If I may clarify what I have posted so far....
> -I do not mean to make an absolute of anything that I post here regarding overweight Americans. Obviously, not everyone in America is overweight and stuffing fast food, Cheetos, candy bars, etc. down their throats. I am sorry to offend those of you who do, but we are looking for some specific things in Zoelie's new owner(s). If someone jogs every day, they would be great for her. If they eat and feed their family healthy food, they would be great for her. If they took their family and animals to the doctor's or vet's office regularly, they would be great for her. We want the owner to have enough money to care for her if something terrible were to happen....(ie. broken leg or dog attack.) Which we hope never happens. An owner with enough money to feed her well so that she never has any unnecessary discomfort due to the side effects of a not-so-good brand/type of dog food.
> 
> We just want the best for her and we are trying to weed out those who don't live up to Zoelie's standard of living. She enjoys a walk both in the morning and around sunset. She would probably be ok with just one walk per day, but I want to make sure that it will happen for her. She also likes to stick her head out the car window (what dog doesn't). If that is something she can do every now and again - she would appreciate it. She likes to fetch her leash at random times when she feels the need for either attention or a sporadic walk around the block. She has so much heart. She is the best dog that we've ever owned and this is terribly hard for us. Please try and understand that she needs a great home. Good just isn't enough.
> 
> I also did not mean to imply that she should be a breeding machine. She would produce wonderful puppies and has a German lineage. She has paperwork in Germany... we just don't have that with us. We are not giving it to anyone because we do not want her to become a breeding machine. Do you get it now?
> 
> Please, if there are any more questions about Zoelie, let us know.


What you describe in this post is the MINIMUM STANDARD life that posters on the board provide their dogs. If you can tone down the negative comments you will get very good results and there are people here that will help you find her a great home.

Also, what you describe in this post is again the MINIMUM STANDARD that most Golden rescue groups require from the people who adopt dogs from them, I still believe rescue is the best possible source for finding a good home.

I'm not sure why you assumed the life you want for her is not what the board members provide their dogs, because it is what we all, in general, provide our dogs as a basic minimum. Good food, good exercise, good vet care, lots of love and attention, which what you are asking for in her new home.


----------



## mist

please i know there have been many hurt feeling but lets see beyond the negative comments, to the Golden Girl looking for a forever home


----------



## Tracy S.

I'm usually the first person to jump in and attack when I feel like someone is putting people down.....but something is just genuine - even if it is harsh - about the OP. 

If she wanted to give up her dog to suit HER lifestyle, she'd make concessions on food, exercise, breeding, etc. She's NOT doing that so I don't think she's "giving away" her dog to be selfish.

She gives the dog all that she feels she deserves, she doesn't want to get rid of her, and she's expecting someone else to love her just as much. I'd want that to if I were FORCED to give up my dog. And honestly, without her saying it, that is what I think is happening. She is probably a private person and doesn't want to say the reason why - and she doesn't have to. I think we should just respect the fact that she LOVES her dog and is trying to find the best for her. Some of her comments were rash, yes, but maybe we are not familiar with the way people say or do things in Germany.

Lots of people read these Boards - and I'm sure there is someone who'd jump at the opportunity to get this girl.


----------



## momtoMax

Honestly, I think the mods are asking too much of the forum members. You're saying, oh I know she's saying really mean and awful things to some of our long standing well respected members but think of the dog...

Yeah, well, here's a thought. Think of the PEOPLE. If this person is so set on finding a great home for there dog, they will accomplish that even without the help of this forum. The members that are saying this is super backwards - that people have been banned for less - threads closed for less - are exactly right. 

I don't think it's fair or right for you to excuse someone's unacceptable and ignorant comments that are hurtful to the PEOPLE here, for the sake of a dog that likely would not get much more helpful advice here anyways - not that the OP is interested in listening to any of it anyways. 

But hey, if you want to leave this thread open that's fine - just make sure you don't come down hard on the members that respond to what this person is saying and no wags of the finger, thank you. 

Oh and PS> although I'm devastated that I am not longer on your list of good enough dog owners - I'll find a way to get over it. Somehow. Maybe by stuffing my face with bon bons and chocolate and parking my fat a$$ in front of my TV. It's a good start as any.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Tracy S. said:


> I'm usually the first person to jump in and attack when I feel like someone is putting people down.....but something is just genuine - even if it is harsh - about the OP.
> 
> If she wanted to give up her dog to suit HER lifestyle, she'd make concessions on food, exercise, breeding, etc. She's NOT doing that so I don't think she's "giving away" her dog to be selfish.
> 
> She gives the dog all that she feels she deserves, she doesn't want to get rid of her, and she's expecting someone else to love her just as much. I'd want that to if I were FORCED to give up my dog. And honestly, without her saying it, that is what I think is happening. She is probably a private person and doesn't want to say the reason why - and she doesn't have to. I think we should just respect the fact that she LOVES her dog and is trying to find the best for her. Some of her comments were rash, yes, but maybe we are not familiar with the way people say or do things in Germany.
> 
> Lots of people read these Boards - and I'm sure there is someone who'd jump at the opportunity to get this girl.


You are right Tracy, there is some genuine sentiment here. If you google the OP you will see she has loved her dog. I think the disconnect is that she didn't know she was posting on a board where, as Mylissyk says,people treat their dogs with her wishes as a minimum requirement. I see she is a marketing person so I can understand her buying into the dog foods she recommends, even though organic is one of the last thing some of them are.

I suspect she is in bad straits and probably wants to feel like she is giving the sweet pup a better place than she has now. Good job.

Trust your local rescue, or Steve for sure, they will do your baby right. OP quit arguing and do the deed, and don't get another dog. And even think twice before having children, they are even harder to get rid of.

Harsh enough for you? 

You will be surprised when you don't even get a look back when the sweet baby gets a home that will feed her good food and get her lots of exercise.

This is one of the weirdest threads I have ever seen on GRF. Where is PG when you need her?


----------



## FranH

This thread has evolved into personal attacks and needs to be closed.

Hopefully the OP will contact a local rescue as suggested by many members.


----------

